# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KOI's GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017

## KC-Bersama

*KOI's & GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017


**TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8* bulan*, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai 31 January 2018.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 36 ekor Gosanke Tosai berkualitas (umur 9,5 Bulan) bersertifikat Sakai co. Ltd yang merupakan pilihan sang maestro Yoshimichi Sakai.


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*
*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal, sbb :*

*- Tosai : Rp. 3.000.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 100.000.*


*Aturan Lelang :*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05* waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit* dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

*2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
*
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.
*

4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:*
BCA Cabang Plaza SentralA/C No. 4411012837A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Cahya Abudin ( Yaya ) dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke : *Yaya : 0812 8643 9503
*
*

PENJURIAN
*
*Waktu:* Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini *paling telat pada 31 Januari 2018 - 23.59 WSK* atau akan* diskualifikasi*, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.*JURI:* 3 Juri dari KOI's.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN
*Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
*Juara akan mendapatkan :*

Juara 1 : Rp 10,000,000.-Juara 2 : Rp 5,000,000.-Juara 3 : Rp 1,500,000.-*Best Grow : Rp 1,500,000.-**Best Tategoi : Rp 1,500,000.-*


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*VIDEO
*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...bqmDW4CBgn3--R


*FOTO IKAN*
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

  

 

 

 

 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER TERBANYAK:*
 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER DENGAN HARGA TERTINGGI:*




Silahkan dibid:

*No Ikan*
*Highest bid*
*Bidder*

K1
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K2
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K3
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K4
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K5
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K6
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K7
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K8
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K9
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K10
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K11
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K12
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K13
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K14
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K15
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K16
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K17
Rp. 3.000.000
............

K18
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S1
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S2
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S3
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S4
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S5
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S6
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S7
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S8
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S9
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S10
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S11
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S12
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S13
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S14
Rp. 3.000.000
............

S15
Rp. 3.000.000
............

W1
Rp. 3.000.000
............

W2
Rp. 3.000.000
............

W3
Rp. 3.000.000
............





*FITUR AUTO REKAP (TAHAP SOSIALISASI):*

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* Contoh: *#bid k1=1000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan K1 dengan angka Rp 1.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini *http://koi-s.org/rekap/16454*


*Apabila semua ikan ter-bid atau total bid diatas Rp 150.000.000, maka panitia akan menyediakan pakan HI-Silk sebanyak 4 pack kemasan @5kg yang bernilai total +- Rp 3.000.000 untuk diberikan kepada peserta dengan cara diundi.
*

----------


## KC-Bersama

Reserved untuk update winnner

----------


## david_pupu

Mantapppppp

----------


## Rfaerus

Ini start awal 1.5 jt atau 3 jt, Om ?

----------


## Movenpick7

Numpang ikutan
#bid k9=3000
Ikan ada dmn ya?
terima kasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Mohon Ijin ....
#bid K1=5000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid k1=5100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid K14=5000
#bid K18=3000

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k10=3000

----------


## pieth

#bid S12=3000

----------


## gizza

Suksess acaranya..... :Cheer2:

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid K15=3000
#bid S6=3000

----------


## Tiny

#bid K9=5000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid K15=3300

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid S2=3500

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid S4=3000

----------


## Movenpick7

Ijin bid lg
#bid K13=3000

----------


## koipemula

ijin join #bid k7=3000

----------


## koipemula

#bid S2=4000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

k8 ob donk.....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> k8 ob donk.....


salah angka sorry2 ralat #bid k13=3000 yang 3 step

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid S10=3000

----------


## ipaul888

ijin #bid k18=3100

----------


## ipaul888

ijin #bid s6=3100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid S2=4500

----------


## koipemula

#bid S2=5000

----------


## Aria wira

Saya naikkan #bid S10=3100

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid S10=3200

----------


## Aria wira

#bid S10=3300

----------


## Ky081213

Newbie ijin ikutan bid jg ya  :Tongue: 
S3 dan W3 OB

----------


## Ky081213

Maap salah.. mksdnya #bid S8=3000 dan #bid W3=3000 bukan S3 ya.. Thanks

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid S10=3500

----------


## KC-Bersama

> salah angka sorry2 ralat k 13 yang 3 step


K13 gak bisa ob yah om wandrie, soalnya uda di OB sama bro Movenpick7 duluan.

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid K1=5200 

#bid K15=3400

----------


## Mevius

#bid K15=3400

----------


## KC-Bersama

No Ikan
Highest Bid
Bidder

K1
Rp5,200,000
GRiffiN

K2



K3



K4



K5



K6



K7
Rp3,000,000
koipemula

K8



K9
Rp5,000,000
Tiny

K10
Rp3,000,000
Rfaerus

K11



K12



K13
Rp3,000,000
Movenpick7

K14
Rp5,000,000
frostbitez

K15
Rp3,400,000
GRiffiN

K16



K17



K18
Rp3,100,000
ipaul888

S1



S2
Rp5,000,000
koipemula

S3



S4
Rp3,000,000
Rfaerus

S5



S6
Rp3,100,000
ipaul888

S7



S8
Rp3,000,000
Ky081213

S9



S10
Rp3,500,000
Jimmie0505

S11



S12
Rp3,000,000
pieth

S13



S14



S15



W1



W2



W3
Rp3,000,000
Ky081213




Mohon dicheck kembali rekapannya yah, tolong direvisi kalau ada kesalahan.

----------


## Mevius

#bid K15=3500

----------


## Jul2

#bid K13=3100

----------


## Jul2

Ijin #bid  S15=3000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid k5=3000

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=KC-Bersama;467203]No Ikan
Highest Bid
Bidder

K1
Rp5,200,000
GRiffiN

K2



K3



K4



K5
Rp3,000,000
david pupu

K6



K7
Rp3,000,000
koipemula

K8



K9
Rp5,000,000
Tiny

K10
Rp3,000,000
Rfaerus

K11



K12



K13
Rp3,100,000
Jul2

K14
Rp5,000,000
frostbitez

K15
Rp3,500,000
Mevius

K16



K17



K18
Rp3,100,000
ipaul888

S1



S2
Rp5,000,000
koipemula

S3



S4
Rp3,000,000
Rfaerus

S5



S6
Rp3,100,000
ipaul888

S7



S8
Rp3,000,000
Ky081213

S9



S10
Rp3,500,000
Jimmie0505

S11



S12
Rp3,000,000
pieth

S13



S14



S15
Rp3,000,000
Jul2

W1



W2



W3
Rp3,000,000
Ky081213




Mohon dicheck kembali rekapannya yah, tolong direvisi kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## mikaelsebastian

test #bid k13=3500

#bid s8=3100

----------


## Frozen

Testt 

#bid k13=3600 dan #bid k15=3600

----------


## Mevius

#bid K15=3700

----------


## tjokferry

#bid k1=5300 
#bid k9=5100
#bid k17=3000

----------


## kribo

#bid K4=3000
#bid s1=3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid K1=6000 hajarrrrr pikkk

----------


## herrydragon

Permisi suhu ijin ikut bid #bid K18=3200

----------


## Tiny

#bid K4=3300
#bid S1=3300
#bid S4=3300
#bid K18=3300

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid S2=5100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid K18=3500

----------


## RHP

#bid K10=3100
#bid s14=3000

----------


## kribo

#Bid S11 = 3000 open bid

----------


## Dreol

> K1  6 jt   hajarrrrr pikkk


Saya tambahin deh Om Don.... meramaikan KC KOIs neeh....

#bid K1=6100 aja

----------


## hasan hadi

hhahahhaha di konci 5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid k1=6200

----------


## Dreol

> K1  6.2 jt


Nyerah dah .... :Yield:

----------


## Ky081213

#bid S8=3200


lanjuttttttt  :Yo:

----------


## Tiny

Uda dikonci tetep aja dibongkar koncinya wkwkwk

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello Guys.. 

Untuk memudahkan member kois yang sudah ngebid dalam melihat hasil rekapan tanpa perlu menunggu admin kois merekap bid yang ada, kami membuat satu program kecil untuk merekap semua bid yang ada secara Real Time, tetapi bid yang diinput harus sesuai format berikut ini:
*

FITUR AUTO REKAP (TAHAP SOSIALISASI):
*

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal*Contoh: *#bid k1=3000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan K1 dengan angka Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini *http://koi-s.org/rekap/16454*


Semua saran dan kritik welcome untuk kemajuan komunitas kois kita

----------


## hero

#bid k15=3800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid k10=3200

----------


## KC-Bersama

> #k15=3.800


Pak.. postnya saya edit yah jadi sesuai format.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello Guys.. 

Untuk memudahkan member kois yang sudah ngebid dalam melihat hasil rekapan tanpa perlu menunggu admin kois merekap bid yang ada, kami membuat satu program kecil untuk merekap semua bid yang ada secara Real Time, tetapi bid yang diinput harus sesuai format berikut ini:


FITUR AUTO REKAP (TAHAP SOSIALISASI):


Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid k1=3000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan K1 dengan angka Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)
Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini http://koi-s.org/rekap/16454



Semua saran dan kritik welcome untuk kemajuan komunitas kois kita

----------


## jimmy 007

#bid k4=3400

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k10=3300

----------


## Zone

#bid s1=3000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid s8=3300

----------


## LDJ

Kereenn banget om..really helpful & transparan. Jadi enak mau bikin event di forum pakai sistem baru ini

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k7=3100

----------


## Movenpick7

Koi's keren 
Mengintip peluang dulu ahhh  ::

----------


## stradivari

#bid s3=3000

----------


## koipemula

Mantab kois always updates.

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid k13=3700

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid s15=3100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Fung Griffin.... Mantap Neeh tampilan update nya ... TOPBGT

----------


## GRiffiN

Hatur nuhun kang bayu

----------


## pieth

Kerennnnnn hahaha besok dibawain dusnya cm 2cbf  :Flypig:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mantab om Fung, jd kaga usah repot ngerekap lagi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Test yah :

#bid K1=6300

----------


## herrydragon

K6 3000.....

----------


## pieth

> K6 3000.....


Om nogo pakai begini biar langsung auto update

#bid nmr ikan=angka

example : #bid sh1=1000

----------


## herrydragon

> Om nogo pakai begini biar langsung auto update
> 
> #bid nmr ikan=angka
> 
> example : #bid sh1=1000


Siap om Pieth pengen nyoba menu baru  :Cheer2:

----------


## herrydragon

#bid K6=3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s2=5100

----------


## Surya Chandra

#bid k15=3000

----------


## KC-Bersama

> #bid s2=5100





> #bid k15=3000


Sorry..

Under bid, mohon dibid diatas bid yang sudah ada.

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s2=5200

----------


## pieth

> Siap om Pieth pengen nyoba menu baru



Sikatttt om nogo

----------


## david_pupu

#bid k10=3400

----------


## Zone

#bid s1=3500
#bid s8=3500

----------


## Tiny

bid s1=3500
bid s8=3500

----------


## koipemula

#bid s2=6000

----------


## hero

#bid S15= 3200

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid s1: 3500
> #bid s8: 3500


Om zone pakai sama dengan bukan titik dua.  Nanti admin bantu ubah

----------


## KC-Bersama

> bid s1=3500
> bid s8=3500


Karena masi tahap sosialisasi, maka bid yang valid dari Zone yah.

Untuk kedepan mungkin akan kita terapkan apabila salah format dianggap tidak valid.

----------


## Frozen

#bid k17= 3200

----------


## jimmy 007

#bid S9=3000

----------


## tonitops

Tanya om....posisi ikan dimana ? apa ikan bisa kirim ke bali ? Brp kira2 ongkirnya ? Tks

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k3=3000

----------


## Surya Chandra

#bid k15=4000

----------


## hero

#bid k15=4100

----------


## Mevius

#bid k15=4200

----------


## hero

#bid k18=3600

----------


## david_pupu

*YG BLM TERBID,  * 


  

 



  

  

 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER TERBANYAK:*
 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER DENGAN HARGA TERTINGGI:*






*FITUR AUTO REKAP (TAHAP SOSIALISASI):*

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* Contoh: *#bid k1=3000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan K1 dengan angka Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini *http://koi-s.org/rekap/16454*
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Tiny

#bid k2=3000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s15=3300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid w3=3100

----------


## asnanto

#bid s6=3200
#bid s8=3600

----------


## hero

#bid s15=3500

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid k18=3700

----------


## kribo

#bid k1=6400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid k1=7000

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s3=3100
#bid w3=3200

----------


## hero

#bid k18=3800

----------


## frostbitez

#bid S11=3000

----------


## ipaul888

bid k18=3700

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid k18=4000

----------


## hero

#bid k15=4

----------


## hero

#bid k15=4300

----------


## KC-Bersama

*Hello..

Apabila semua ikan ter-bid atau total bid diatas Rp 150.000.000, maka panitia akan menyediakan pakan HI-Silk sebanyak 4 pack kemasan @5kg yang bernilai total +- Rp 3.000.000 untuk diberikan kepada peserta dengan cara diundi.*

----------


## Ky081213

> *Hello..
> 
> Apabila semua ikan ter-bid atau total bid diatas Rp 150.000.000, maka panitia akan menyediakan pakan HI-Silk sebanyak 4 pack kemasan @5kg yang bernilai total +- Rp 3.000.000 untuk diberikan kepada peserta dengan cara diundi.*


Mantappppp Koi's  :Thumb:

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s8=3700

----------


## Jojoman

#bid s4=3400

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid s3=3200

----------


## toldhe

#bid k18=4100

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid k6=3100

----------


## gizza

Wihh ikan terbaik di perebutkan hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid k1 = 7100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s2 = 6100

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid k1=7200

----------


## koipemula

#bid k7=3200
#bid k14=5100

----------


## Jojoman

#bid s12=3100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=3300
#bid s15=3600

----------


## hero

#bid s15=3700

----------


## Kumon

#bid k9 = 5200

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;467324]*YG BLM TERBID,  * 


     

 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER TERBANYAK:*
 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER DENGAN HARGA TERTINGGI:*






*FITUR AUTO REKAP (TAHAP SOSIALISASI):*

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* Contoh: *#bid k1=3000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan K1 dengan angka Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini *http://koi-s.org/rekap/16454*

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :

Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
*

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k6=3200
#bid K16=3000

----------


## anak-sehat

#bid K6 =3300
#bid k10=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k14=5200
#bid k10=3600

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s3=3300

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;467471][QUOTE=david_pupu;467324]*YG BLM TERBID,  * 


       

*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER TERBANYAK:*
 



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER DENGAN HARGA TERTINGGI:*






*FITUR AUTO REKAP (TAHAP SOSIALISASI):*

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* Contoh: *#bid k1=3000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan K1 dengan angka Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini *http://koi-s.org/rekap/16454*

----------


## Movenpick7

Gentlement start your engine  ::

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid k9=5300

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=6200

----------


## david_pupu

bobo dulu ah biar bisa begadang  :Pound:

----------


## simiken

> bid s3=6500


Revisi #bid s3=3500 (by admin)

----------


## KC-Bersama

> #bid s3=6500


Hello..

Ini S3 atau S2 yah, takutnya miss type.

Kalau ada gak ada konfirmasi sebelum jam 7 malam, bid ini sementara akan kami hold yah.

----------


## simiken

Maap om momod, maksud saya S3 harga Rp 3,5 juta.
apakah boleh minta bantu koreksi ?
mohon maap masih niubie

----------


## KC-Bersama

Ok sip, sudah saya revisi yah.

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s6=3300

----------


## Asep herdis

bidk3=3100

----------


## Asep herdis

Sorry kalo salah, ulang ya
#bid k3=3100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid k4=3500

----------


## mario85

k 14 5.3jt,
k 18 4.2jt,
s 9 3.1jt
s12 3.4jt

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=3500

----------


## Ky081213

> k 14 5.3jt,
> k 18 4.2jt,
> s 9 3.1jt
> s12 3.4jt


Om bid nya blom masuk.. ketik lagi om pakai #bid_kodeikan=jumlah

----------


## mario85

#bid k14=5300
 test

----------


## Rusmin Yaslim

#bid K13=3800

----------


## zieco

#bid S9=3200

----------


## Voldemort

#bid k9=5400
#bid k13=3900

----------


## mario85

#bid s12=3600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=3700
#bid k14=5400

----------


## kribo

#bid k4=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k18=4200
#bid s4=3500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wowwwwwwwwwww ada voldemort

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s10 = 3600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k13=4000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid k4=3600

----------


## kribo

#bid s10=4100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s11 =3100

----------


## Tiny

#bid s10=4500

----------


## hero

#bid s12=3800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s10 = 4300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s10 = 5000

----------


## toldhe

#bid k18=4300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=4000

----------


## Jimmie0505

waduh S10 sdh ga bisa kc fun neh shit

----------


## pieth

#bid k4=3700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k6=3500

----------


## Jojoman

#bid s4=3600

----------


## hero

#bid s12=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid w3=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s4=3700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=4200

----------


## stradivari

#bid s3=3600

----------


## anak-sehat

#bid k6=3600

----------


## Ky081213

> #bid w3=3500


Koq 20.05 msh bisa bid sih zzz

----------


## stradivari

#bid s11=3200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k6=3800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s6=3300

----------


## frostbitez

> Koq 20.05 msh bisa bid sih zzz


perpanjangan per 5menit untuk semua ikan om Kyo

----------


## pieth

> Koq 20.05 msh bisa bid sih zzz




Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05* waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit* dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## herrydragon

> Koq 20.05 msh bisa bid sih zzz


ada perpanjangan kalo ada yang bid om

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s3=3700

----------


## anak-sehat

#bid k6=3900

----------


## Ky081213

> ada perpanjangan kalo ada yang bid om


Ohh Ok om sorry2 maklum bru pertama nih hehehehe.. Thanks ya info nya

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k13=4300

----------


## Tiny

#bid k9=5500

expecto patronum

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k18=4500

----------


## stradivari

#bid s3=3800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

bid k6 = 3400

----------


## herrydragon

> Ohh Ok om sorry2 maklum bru pertama nih hehehehe.. Thanks ya info nya


Ngga papa om Kyo

----------


## Frozen

#bid k5=3200

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s3=3600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid k15 = 4400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s14=3200

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s3=3900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k4=3800

----------


## Jojoman

#bid s4=3800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k6=4100

----------


## hero

#bid k15=4500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S1=3600               
#bid S14=3300           
#bid K13=4400

----------


## Frozen

#bid k5=3200

----------


## anak-sehat

#bid k6=4200

----------


## kribo

#bid s1=3700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k6=4500

----------


## hero

#bid s12=4300

----------


## toldhe

#bid k18=4600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=4500

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :

Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

*

----------


## anak-sehat

#bid k6=5000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k18=4800

----------


## david_pupu

ending  20.25

----------


## toldhe

#bid k18=5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s14=3500
#bid s15=4000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid k4=3900

----------


## hero

#bid s12=4600

----------


## david_pupu

#bid K5=3300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s12=4800

----------


## pieth

#bid k4=4000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k4=4000

----------


## hero

#bid s15=4100

----------


## toldhe

#bid k18=5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k4=4100

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S1=3700

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S1=3800

----------


## Voldemort

#bid k13=4500
#bid k9=5600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k13=4500

----------


## kribo

#bid s1=4000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k13=4900

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :


Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.



ENDING 20.30*

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k4=4200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s11 = 3300

----------


## hero

#bid s12=5000

----------


## tjokferry

#bid k13=5000

----------


## Ky081213

> *Aturan Lelang :
> 
> 
> Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
> 
> 
> 
> ENDING 20.30*


Buat semua atau yang baru di bid aja om?

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S14=3700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k17=3300

----------


## david_pupu

> Buat semua atau yang baru di bid aja om?



semua iikan om

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s15=4300

----------


## Ky081213

> semua iikan om


Wah bener nih bisa begadang ya wkwkwkwkwkw

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k16=3100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s14=3900

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S1=4100

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S14=4200

----------


## GRiffiN

> Wah bener nih bisa begadang ya wkwkwkwkwkw


Hahahaha.. langsung bid max om

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :



Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.




ENDING 20.35*

----------


## Frozen

#bid k5 = 3500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid k5 = 4000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s4=3900

----------


## herrydragon

#Bid k4=4500
#bid k16=3200

----------


## Frozen

#bid k17=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k4=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s14=4500

----------


## Ky081213

> Hahahaha.. langsung bid max om


Pusing pala barbie nanti om.. Huahahahahaha

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k17=3600

----------


## hero

#bid s15=4500

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid S6=3400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k4=5000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid S14=4600

----------


## Jimmie0505

bid 5jt yen om tinggal tidur aman wakakaka

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s15=4600

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s6=3400

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :




Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.





ENDING 20.40*

----------


## frostbitez

waduhhhh om hd tau aja budgetnya hahahaha

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s14=4800

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s1=5000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid s14=5000

----------


## herrydragon

> waduhhhh om hd tau aja budgetnya hahahaha


Huahahah kebetulan sama om Han.. sorry

----------


## toldhe

Ayoooo dragon kamu bisaaaa... habiskannn.... kwkwkwkw....

----------


## Ky081213

> bid 5jt yen om tinggal tidur aman wakakaka


Bisa cicilan 0% ga om? Wakakaka..
Klo bole nitip bid enak jg ya..

----------


## f4is4l

#bid k7=3500

----------


## herrydragon

> #bid S14=5000


Om Davidddd tau ajaaa wkwkwkwk

----------


## david_pupu

> Om Davidddd tau ajaaa wkwkwkwk


titipan om wkwkwkwkwwk

----------


## Jimmie0505

> Bisa cicilan 0% ga om? Wakakaka..
> Klo bole nitip bid enak jg ya..


kalo bca sudah punya saya monggo om wakkakaaka

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k16=3300

----------


## herrydragon

> Ayoooo dragon kamu bisaaaa... habiskannn.... kwkwkwkw....


Weh tumben standby wkwkkwkwkw

----------


## hero

#bid s15=4700

----------


## simiken

#bid s15=4700

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :





Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.






ENDING 20.45*

----------


## Frozen

#bid k17=4000

----------


## Ky081213

> kalo bca sudah punya saya monggo om wakkakaaka


Aminnnn.. Kabar2in om klo nanti sdh milik om hahahahah

----------


## simiken

#bid s15=4800

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k17=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k16=3500

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid k9=5700

----------


## hero

#bid s15=5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s15=5000

sorry om de

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k3=3200

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s6=3400

----------


## frostbitez

hahah kalah cepet sama om jim

----------


## david_pupu

#bid K7=3800

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s6=3700

----------


## hsug

#bid K15=4600
#bid k17=4200

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k2=3100

----------


## simiken

#bid s14=5000

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s6=3800

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid k3=3300

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid s6=3900

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :






Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.







ENDING 20.50*

----------


## hero

#bid k15=4700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k9=5800

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s6=4000

----------


## herrydragon

> hahah kalah cepet sama om jim


Wkwkwk gara2 tambah sorry

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k3=3400

----------


## Ky081213

Ayo2 25jt lg dapet Hisilk hihihihihi..

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :







Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.








ENDING 20.55*

----------


## simiken

#bid k17=4300

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s6=4000

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid k9=5900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k10=3700

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid k3=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s3=4000

----------


## Zone

#bid s8= 5000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k10=4000

----------


## Ky081213

#bid s3=4100

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k11=3000

----------


## Zone

#bid k8 = 3000

----------


## hsug

#bid K15=4800
#bid k17=4400

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :







Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.








ENDING 21.00*

----------


## hero

#bid k15=5000

----------


## Ky081213

#bid w3=3600

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k16=3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k16=3800

----------


## hsug

#bid K15=5100
#bid s6=4100

----------


## KC-Bersama

> K15 5100
> s6 4100


Hello pak..

Bidnya pakai format #bid kode-ikan=angka supaya ke auto rekap, saya bantu edit yah.

----------


## asnanto

#bid s6=4300

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :







Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.








ENDING 21.05*

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k3=3700

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid k13=5100

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid k3=3800

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k7=3900

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s2=6300

----------


## koipemula

#k7 bid=4000

----------


## simiken

s10 bagus engga om ? maklum niubi

----------


## koipemula

#bid k7=4000

----------


## simiken

> #k7 bid=4000


sama sama pemula nih

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s11=3400

----------


## hero

#bid k14=5500

----------


## Tiny

#bid k9=6000

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :








Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.









ENDING 21.10*

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2= 6400

----------


## HanselHuang

Ralat admin s2 mksd saya

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Ralat admin s2 mksd saya


Siap pak, sudah direvisi.

----------


## HanselHuang

Ralat s1 nya salah ketik
#bid s2=6400

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid k9=6100

----------


## HanselHuang

Mksh om admin

----------


## Voldemort

#bid k13=5200

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid k13=5300

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s2=6500

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :









Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.










ENDING 21.15*

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k16=4000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s6=4400

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello..

Semoga pakan Hi-Silk ke bagi, dan semua ikan bisa ke bid.

*Ikan yang belum dibid kami disc 50% jadi 1.5jt saja

*Happy Bidding

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=6600

----------


## tjokferry

#bid k13=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k16=4200

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s5=1500
#bid s7=1500
#bid s13=1500

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k12=1500

----------


## f4is4l

#bid k7=4100
#bid k10=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s7=1500

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid w2=1500

----------


## david_pupu

*FOTO IKAN  yg blm di BID 

OB 1.500.000*

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s7=1600

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Hello..
> 
> Semoga pakan Hi-Silk ke bagi, dan semua ikan bisa ke bid.
> 
> *Ikan yang belum dibid kami disc 50% jadi 1.5jt saja
> 
> *



Happy Bidding

----------


## david_pupu

walah baru post lgs laku wkwkwkwkwwk

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s6=4500

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :










Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.











ENDING 21.20*

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;467743]
*FOTO IKAN  yg blm di BID 

OB 1.500.000*

----------


## koipemula

#bid k7=4500

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid w2=1800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid s6=4600

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=1700

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid s13=1600

----------


## simiken

#bid k2=3300

----------


## herrydragon

> #bid s7=4500


Wkwkw toppp om Ari

----------


## stradivari

#bid s13=1600
#bid k12=1600

----------


## stradivari

#bid s13=1700

----------


## david_pupu

#bid W4=1500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s7=2000
#bid s13=1800

----------


## hsug

Superior ChampionKOI's ID:Join Date

#bid s6=4700

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid w4=1500

----------


## simiken

> #bid k7=4500


om pemula saya niubi
pas ni

----------


## pieth

#bid s13=2000

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid w4=1600

----------


## frostbitez

Hisilkkkkk

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=2200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s7=2100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k9=6200

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :











Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.












ENDING 21.25*

----------


## vienzha

#bid k5=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s7=2300

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s2=6700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid s6=4800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid w4=1800

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=2400

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid k9=6300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid k12 = 1700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid s7=2500

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :



Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

ENDING 21.30*

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid w4=1900

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=6800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid w4=2000

----------


## Rfaerus

wahhhhhhhhh

----------


## simiken

#bid s7=2600

----------


## stradivari

#bid s11=3500

----------


## frostbitez

> #bid s2=6800


dikit lagi dapet showa gratis om tanggung

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k12=1800

----------


## pieth

#bid k12=2000

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=2700

----------


## david_pupu

> wahhhhhhhhh


huehehehehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :




Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


ENDING 21.35*

----------


## stradivari

#bid k12=2000

----------


## frostbitez

hore hisilk turun

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k12=2200

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k12=1800

----------


## stradivari

#bid k12=2100

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k12=2100

----------


## david_pupu

> *Hello..
> 
> Apabila semua ikan ter-bid atau total bid diatas Rp 150.000.000, maka panitia akan menyediakan pakan HI-Silk sebanyak 4 pack kemasan @5kg yang bernilai total +- Rp 3.000.000 untuk diberikan kepada peserta dengan cara diundi.*




hadiah turunnnnnn

----------


## GRiffiN

> hore hisilk turun


Lumayan, max profit ikut kc

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid w4=2100

----------


## HanselHuang

Kl pas final liga champion seru nih sambil begadang hahaha

----------


## simiken

wowwww ada hadiah pakan

----------


## david_pupu

#bid W4=2500

----------


## simiken

#bid s7=2800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s11 = 3600

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :





Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.



ENDING 21.40*

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=2900

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid k12=2300

----------


## Elecson

#bid s1=5100

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s2=6900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid k12=2500

----------


## f4is4l

#bid k7=4600

----------


## GRiffiN

> Kl pas final liga champion seru nih sambil begadang hahaha


Ide bagus om hansel, met kenal om

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid w2=1900

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :






Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.




ENDING 21.45*

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k10=4200

----------


## Jimmie0505

> Ide bagus om hansel, met kenal om


met kenal om dari alsut

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid k3=4000

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid w4=2600

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid w4=2600


angkat tangan dah ada om asep  hehehehehehhe

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=7000

----------


## kribo

#bid s11=3700

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :

Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
ENDING 21.50*

----------


## Tiny

#bid k2=3400

----------


## Asep herdis

Terima kasih om david 😊

----------


## HanselHuang

Ayo om asep

----------


## Rfaerus

#bid s13=2100

----------


## HanselHuang

Salam kenal jg om dari serang

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :


Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

ENDING 21.50*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s11 = 3900

----------


## david_pupu

3 menit lagi  bila tidak ada bid lelang ending

----------


## simiken

#bid s7=3000

----------


## stradivari

#bid s11=4000

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :



Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


ENDING 21.55*

----------


## Movenpick7

Sudah malammmmm

----------


## Tiny

Yak cukup... Waktu habis
Silahkan istirahatkan jari2 anda

----------


## simiken

siapa itu id anak sehat dan voldemort

----------


## Tiny

Siapa kamu simiken ?

----------


## david_pupu

biasanya sih ngk jauh2 juga wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## vienzha

#bid s15=5100

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=3100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siapa kamu simiken ?


ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn GC B nganmukkkkk

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid k8=3100

----------


## koipemula

#bid k7=4800

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :




Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.



ENDING 22.00*

----------


## Rfaerus

hmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## simiken

> Siapa kamu simiken ?


saia niuni bekasi, om tiny. seperti om pemula

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s11 = 4100

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :





Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.




ENDING 22.00*

----------


## david_pupu

3 menit lg ending bila tidak ada yg bid

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid s6=5000

----------


## Rfaerus

hadewwwwwww

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s13=2200

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :






Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.





ENDING 22.05*

----------


## frostbitez

#bid k2=3500

----------


## Asep herdis

Hampir waktu buka ,

----------


## HanselHuang

Bobok ahh om asep

----------


## simiken

sdh mau abizzzz

----------


## Gold Eagle

#bid s2=7100

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :





Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.



ENDING 22.10*

----------


## david_pupu

1 menit lg ending kalau ngkada yg bid

----------


## david_pupu

*teng teng teng teng

LELANG SELESAIIIII*

----------


## KC-Bersama

> *Aturan Lelang :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
> 
> 
> ...





> 1 menit lg ending kalau ngkada yg bid





> *teng teng teng teng
> 
> LELANG SELESAIIIII*


Saya edit yah, soalnya 22.04 ada Gold Eagle bid

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid s13 = 2300

----------


## HanselHuang

Waduh terlambat ane hahaha

----------


## david_pupu

Ow sorry Lanjut   ngk muncul di saya tadi

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Waduh terlambat ane hahaha


*
Aturan Lelang :





Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.



ENDING 22.15*

----------


## HanselHuang

Msh lanjut ya om?

----------


## Gold Eagle

Masih lanjut Om

----------


## david_pupu

Lanjut  hingga  22.15

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=7300
Biar dpt bonus showa

----------


## Gold Eagle

#bid s2=7400

----------


## phemonix

#bid k17 =4500

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :


Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

ENDING 22.15*

----------


## vienzha

Nonton aja dah

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :



Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


ENDING 22.20*

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=7500

----------


## Gold Eagle

#bid s2=7600

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :




Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.



ENDING 22.20*

----------


## ddeks

#bid k17=4600

----------


## david_pupu

3 menit lg endinf bila tidak ada yg bid

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :





Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.




ENDING 22.25*

----------


## asnanto

#bid s13=2400

----------


## Tiny

#bid s7=3200

----------


## phemonix

#bid k17 =4700

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid s2=7700

----------


## Grafikakoi

#bid s7=3300

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid s13=2500

----------


## Gold Eagle

#bid s2=7800

----------


## ddeks

#bid k17=4800

----------


## david_pupu

*Aturan Lelang :






Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 31 Mei 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI'sDalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.





ENDING 22.30*

----------


## vienzha

Seru nih s2

----------


## frostbitez

finish ahhh undi hs dong

----------


## david_pupu

TENG lelang selesaiiiiii

----------


## Gold Eagle

udah closed ya ?

----------


## david_pupu

sebentar rekapnya yaaa

----------


## hasan hadi

Selamat para pemenag

----------


## Movenpick7

Selesai beneran ya?  ::

----------


## david_pupu

*KOI's REKAP FINAL* 
*KOI's GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017*


Item No
Highest Bid
User Name
Pembayaran
Pengiriman

K1
7,200
GRiffiN



K2
3,500
frostbitez



K3
4,000
Asep Aminnurdin Mansur



K4
5,000
herrydragon



K5
4,100
vienzha



K6
5,000
anak-sehat



K7
4,800
koipemula



K8
3,100
Asep herdis



K9
6,300
Movenpick7



K10
4,200
frostbitez



K11
3,000
Rfaerus



K12
2,500
herrydragon



K13
5,500
tjokferry



K14
5,500
hero



K15
5,100
hsug



K16
4,200
herrydragon



K17
4,800
ddeks



K18
5,000
toldhe



S1
5,100
Elecson



S2
7,800
Gold Eagle



S3
4,100
Ky081213



S4
3,900
frostbitez



S5
1,500
frostbitez



S6
5,000
SunGoKoi



S7
3,300
Grafikakoi



S8
5,000
Zone



S9
3,200
zieco



S10
5,000
Dony Lesmana



S11
4,100
Dony Lesmana



S12
5,000
hero



S13
2,500
wandy lesmana



S14
5,000
david_pupu



S15
5,100
vienzha



W2
1,900
Rfaerus



W3
3,600
Ky081213



W4
2,600
Asep herdis








pembayaran bisa ke rek 


*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441 - 1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko
*

----------


## ipaul888

injury time dong

----------


## Gold Eagle

udah Done ???

----------


## KC-Bersama

*Closed yah, closing di 22.30*

Rekap diatas thread adalah rekap final.

Undian pakan Hi-Silk akan diberitahukan selanjutnya dalam waktu sesingkat2nya.

----------


## Gold Eagle

teng qiu Om HanselHuang udah mau ngalah untuk S2  :Pray2: 
Salam kenal Om....  :Bounce:

----------


## david_pupu

*Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503
*

----------


## Jim Carey

#bid k1=7300

----------


## HanselHuang

Salam kenal jg om n sy ud ngeri sedap hahaa

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid k1=7300


mgetes yaaaaaa

----------


## Gold Eagle

*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL 
 : 
31/05/2017

JAM 
 : 
22:48:13

NOMOR REFERENSI 
 : 
D2E066F5-84CA-C781-C7FE-0FCAA011A447

TUJUAN TRANSFER 
 : 
4411012837

NAMA 
 : 
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH 
 : 
Rp. 
7.800.000,00




BERITA 
 : 
Sanke Sakai S2    


 : 
Gold Eagle        

JENIS TRANSFER 
 : 
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT 
 : 
132048

----------


## Gold Eagle

Done ... sdh saya transfer

----------


## david_pupu

> *KOI's REKAP FINAL* 
> *KOI's GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017*
> 
> Item No
> Highest Bid
> User Name
> Pembayaran
> Pengiriman
> 
> ...


*Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

Thankyou kepada semua partisipan.   Sampai jumpa  lelang berikutnya*

----------


## koipemula

ikan posisi apa di cibitung? apa bisa diambil hari ini?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat kepada para pemenang dan terima kasih banyak atas partisipasinya.

Special thanks kepada Om David Pupu sudah membantu terlaksananya acara lelang KC Sakai Co Ltd ini.

Salam semua,

----------


## Ky081213

Maaf mau tanya ikan posisi dimana ya om? Pengiriman ke bogor kena ongkir berapa ya,biar sekalian ditransfer aja? Atau harus dijemput?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

posisi ikan ada di cibitung bekasi. Silahkan telp langsung Cahya untuk pengaturan pengiriman. Mengenai ongkos kirim akan dibantu cek oleh Cahya jg, pak.

terima kasih.

----------


## Ky081213

> posisi ikan ada di cibitung bekasi. Silahkan telp langsung Cahya untuk pengaturan pengiriman. Mengenai ongkos kirim akan dibantu cek oleh Cahya jg, pak.
> 
> terima kasih.


Ohh Ok om.. Thanks infonya om

----------


## Ky081213

Sudah transfer ya om..

----------


## Ady

S14 sudah transfer.. Thanks om pupu

----------


## ddeks

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
01/06 14:56:10
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 9,900,000.00
k15 k17
Ref 001145610380

Id k 15 hsug. K 17 ddeks. 2 ikan. Trims

----------


## hero

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
01/06 07:36:43
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 10,500,000.00
hero k14+s12...
Ref 001073642924

----------


## Movenpick7

K9 6,3 jt a/n Movenpick7

----------


## david_pupu

*KOI's Rekap FINAL*
*KOI's GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017*



Item No
Highest Bid
User Name
Pembayaran
Pengiriman

K1
7,200
GRiffiN



K2
3,500
frostbitez



K3
4,000
Asep Aminnurdin Mansur



K4
5,000
herrydragon



K5
4,100
vienzha



K6
5,000
anak-sehat



K7
4,800
koipemula



K8
3,100
Asep herdis



K9
6,300
Movenpick7



K10
4,200
frostbitez



K11
3,000
Rfaerus



K12
2,500
herrydragon



K13
5,500
tjokferry



K14
5,500
hero



K15
5,100
hsug



K16
4,200
herrydragon



K17
4,800
ddeks



K18
5,000
toldhe



S1
5,100
Elecson



S2
7,800
Gold Eagle



S3
4,100
Ky081213



S4
3,900
frostbitez



S5
1,500
frostbitez



S6
5,000
SunGoKoi



S7
3,300
Grafikakoi



S8
5,000
Zone



S9
3,200
zieco



S10
5,000
Dony Lesmana



S11
4,100
Dony Lesmana



S12
5,000
hero



S13
2,500
wandy lesmana



S14
5,000
david_pupu



S15
5,100
vienzha



W2
1,900
Rfaerus



W3
3,600
Ky081213



W4
2,600
Asep herdis








_pembayaran bisa ke rek_ 


*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441 - 1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*



*Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

Thankyou kepada semua partisipan. Sampai jumpa lelang berikutnya*

----------


## david_pupu

Lapor  S14 Pindah Nama atas nama Aditya

----------


## david_pupu

*KOI's Rekap FINAL*
*KOI's GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017*

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name
Pembayaran
Pengiriman

K1
7,200
GRiffiN



K2
3,500
frostbitez



K3
4,000
Asep Aminnurdin Mansur



K4
5,000
herrydragon



K5
4,100
vienzha



K6
5,000
anak-sehat



K7
4,800
koipemula



K8
3,100
Asep herdis



K9
6,300
Movenpick7



K10
4,200
frostbitez



K11
3,000
Rfaerus



K12
2,500
herrydragon



K13
5,500
tjokferry



K14
5,500
hero



K15
5,100
hsug



K16
4,200
herrydragon



K17
4,800
ddeks



K18
5,000
toldhe



S1
5,100
Elecson



S2
7,800
Gold Eagle



S3
4,100
Ky081213



S4
3,900
frostbitez



S5
1,500
frostbitez



S6
5,000
SunGoKoi



S7
3,300
Grafikakoi



S8
5,000
Zone



S9
3,200
zieco



S10
5,000
Dony Lesmana



S11
4,100
Dony Lesmana



S12
5,000
hero



S13
2,500
wandy lesmana



S14
5,000
Aditya



S15
5,100
vienzha



W2
1,900
Rfaerus



W3
3,600
Ky081213



W4
2,600
Asep herdis








_pembayaran bisa ke rek_ 


*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441 - 1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*



*Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

Thankyou kepada semua partisipan. Sampai jumpa lelang berikutnya*

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
01/06 19:41:51
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 11,700,000.00
K4 K12 K16
Ref 001194150923

sudah transfer om admin

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello vid..

No k1 pindah ke capt bayu yah. Dan sudah ditrans juga.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lapor s11 pindah ke om Hasan .. tls

----------


## Rfaerus

Laporrr K11 dan W2 sudah Transfer hari ini pukul 19.51

----------


## tjokferry

K13 sudah di tranfer 5.5 jt

----------


## frostbitez

*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


DATE
:
03/06/2017

TIME
:
18:29:31

REFERENCE NUMBER
:
4C99B9C3-4D85-85DB-CAE8-90561A7DD3D2

TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
4411012837

BENEFICIARY NAME
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

AMOUNT
:
Rp.
13.100.000,00




REMARK
:
-


:
-

TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816




K2
K10
S4
S5

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

K3 sudah tf

----------


## toldhe

K18 udah transfer 5jt

----------


## anak-sehat

pend 
trsf e-banking db 
06/04 95031  
k6 id anaksehat  
yudi hanipurwoko  

0000
5,000,000.00

----------


## koipemula

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Grafikakoi

[IMG]file:///page1image2176[/IMG]				[IMG]file:///page1image2936[/IMG]															Tanggal
Jam
Nomor ReferensiTujuan TransferNama Penerima
JumlahBerita
Jenis TransferNomor UrutStatus

BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA
: 05/06/2017
: 19:53:34
: 9810C163-032F-1CFE-9ECC-FF2CE078A707: 4411012837
: YUDI HANIPURWOKO
: Rp. 3.500.000,00
: grafikakoi S7
:-
: TRANSFER SEKARANG: 464017
: TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## vienzha

Ikan kpn bisa dikirk ya om? Nomor mas cahya masih sama kah om?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ikan kpn bisa dikirk ya om? Nomor mas cahya masih sama kah om?


 Langsung ditelpon atau sms aja om. Jangan lewat WA. HP nyebur kolam.

terima kasih,

----------


## Movenpick7

Lapor ! Ikan sudah sampai dgn selamat td siang dan sudah masuk karantina...
terima kasih untuk mas Cahya  ::

----------


## Ady

> Lapor  S14 Pindah Nama atas nama Aditya


m-Transfer
BERHASIL
01/06 01:07:20
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 5,000,000.00
Kc sakai S14
Ref 001010720058

----------


## Elecson

Saya baru transfer. Tolong check.

----------


## Elecson



----------


## david_pupu

*KOI's Rekap FINAL*
*KOI's GOSANKE TOSAI SAKAI co. Ltd. KEEPING CONTEST 2017*

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name
Pembayaran
Pengiriman

K1
7,200
Bayuadhi
Paid


K2
3,500
frostbitez
Paid


K3
4,000
Asep Aminnurdin Mansur
Paid


K4
5,000
herrydragon
Paid


K5
4,100
vienzha
Paid


K6
5,000
anak-sehat
Paid


K7
4,800
koipemula
Paid


K8
3,100
Asep herdis
Paid


K9
6,300
Movenpick7
Paid


K10
4,200
frostbitez
Paid


K11
3,000
Rfaerus
Paid


K12
2,500
herrydragon
Paid


K13
5,500
tjokferry
Paid


K14
5,500
hero
Paid


K15
5,100
hsug
Paid


K16
4,200
herrydragon
Paid


K17
4,800
ddeks
Paid


K18
5,000
toldhe
Paid


S1
5,100
Elecson
Paid


S2
7,800
Gold Eagle
Paid


S3
4,100
Ky081213
Paid


S4
3,900
frostbitez
Paid


S5
1,500
frostbitez
Paid


S6
5,000
SunGoKoi
Paid


S7
3,300
Grafikakoi
Paid


S8
5,000
Zone
Paid


S9
3,200
zieco



S10
5,000
Dony Lesmana
Paid


S11
4,100
Hasan
Paid


S12
5,000
hero
Paid


S13
2,500
wandy lesmana
Paid


S14
5,000
Aditya
Paid


S15
5,100
vienzha
Paid


W2
1,900
Rfaerus
Paid


W3
3,600
Ky081213
Paid


W4
2,600
Asep herdis
Paid







_pembayaran bisa ke rek_ 


*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441 - 1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*



*Untuk Pengambilan dan Pengiriman bisa menghubungi :
CAHYA 0812-8643-9503

Thankyou kepada semua partisipan. Sampai jumpa lelang berikutnya*

----------


## zieco

Dear KOI-S

Maaf sy lupa konfirmasi, sdh di lakukan pembayaran transfer.

Tgl 9 juni 2017
Jam : 08.27

RP. 3.200.000,-
Utk Sanke S9.

Terima kasih

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Kayaknya bonus pakan blm keluar ya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Kayaknya bonus pakan blm keluar ya


Door prize akan diundi segera, Om.
Sedang kita kumpulkan saksi-saksinya, dan mungkin akan kita videokan. Supaya adil dan fair.

Mohon maaf atas kelambatannya,

Salam,
Slamet

----------


## david_pupu

Pengundian hadiah Pakan HS  1 dus isi 4 pack  untuk  4 nomor pemenang
Item No
Nomor Undian
User Name

K1
1
Bayuadhi

K2
2
frostbitez

K3
3
Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

K4
4
herrydragon

K5
5
vienzha

K6
6
anak-sehat

K7
7
koipemula

K8
8
Asep herdis

K9
9
Movenpick7

K10
10
frostbitez

K11
11
Rfaerus

K12
12
herrydragon

K13
13
tjokferry

K14
14
hero

K15
15
hsug

K16
16
herrydragon

K17
17
ddeks

K18
18
toldhe

S1
19
Elecson

S2
20
Gold Eagle

S3
21
KC-Bersama

S4
22
frostbitez

S5
23
frostbitez

S6
24
SunGoKoi

S7
25
herrydragon

S8
26
Zone

S9
27
zieco

S10
28
Dony Lesmana

S11
29
Hasan

S12
30
hero

S13
31
wandy lesmana

S14
32
Aditya

S15
33
vienzha

W2
34
Rfaerus

W3
35
Ky081213

W4
36
Asep herdis




Video Pengundian dgn RANDOM NUMBER GENERATOR




*Selamat Kepada Pemenang 

UNDIAN PERTAMA NO 32  kepada Om Aditya 

UNDIAN KEDUA NO 4  kepada Om Herry Dragon

UNDIAN KETIGA NO 9  kepada Om Movenpick7

UNDIAN KEEMPAT NO 29  kepada Om Hasan
*

Pemenang Silahkan Menghubungi  *CAHYA 0812-8643-9503* untuk pengiriman / pengambilan Hadiah

----------


## david_pupu

*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER TERBANYAK:*
 

Selamat Kepada Om Frostbitez Mendapatkan bonus ikan T1



*BONUS UNTUK BIDDER DENGAN HARGA TERTINGGI:*


selamat Kepada Om Gold Eagle Sebagai Bidder dgn Harga tertinggi Mendapatkan bonus ikan W1


Pemenang Silahkan Menghubungi *CAHYA 0812-8643-9503 untuk pengiriman / pengambilan Hadiah*

----------


## Movenpick7

Seumur" baru kali ini dapet nomor undian

----------


## Ady

Yeayyyy Allhamdulilah dpt pakan.. Buat sahur dan berbuka di kolem.. Hehehe
Terima kasih om panitia

----------


## frostbitez

ga kebagian... :Tsk:  :Tsk:  :Tsk:

----------


## Ky081213

Yah sama ga kebagian rejeki hisilk jg nih,huhuhuhu.. 
Btw,maaf om mau tanya utk S3 di list namanya berubah ya jadi KC-Bersama?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Yeayyyy Allhamdulilah dpt pakan.. Buat sahur dan berbuka di kolem.. Hehehe
> Terima kasih om panitia


ini belum sah om... yg sah diundi pas berbuka puasa...  ::  ( ngareppppppppppppppppppppppp )

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Door prize akan diundi segera, Om.
> Sedang kita kumpulkan saksi-saksinya, dan mungkin akan kita videokan. Supaya adil dan fair.
> 
> Mohon maaf atas kelambatannya,
> 
> Salam,
> Slamet


ada hakimnya jg ga om ? biar sah ?? hahahhahaha

----------


## Dreol

Update Peserta NO K1

Kohaku Size 53cm.

----------


## asnanto

*Sanke Sakai S-6
*
*Size 50 cm*

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

> *Sanke Sakai S-6
> *
> *Size 50 cm*


keren Om Asnanto.....
male atau female Om ?

----------


## herrydragon

K16 size 50cm

----------


## asnanto

> keren Om Asnanto.....
> male atau female Om ?


Makasih om.....belum yakin female om, kemaren pas dibalik masih kurang jelas dan pipi masih ada bagian yg agak kasar.
Sayang sumi belum maksimal....

----------


## pieth

Update om ady

Sanke sakai 50cm

----------


## pieth

> Update om ady
> 
> Sanke sakai 50cm



Before after

----------


## david_pupu

bantu update om jimmie 

kohaku 53 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bantu Update : 
Sanke S8 ( ZONE ) 45 cm

----------


## david_pupu

sanke 52 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bantu Update : 
Sanke S14 ( David Pupu ) 45 cm

----------


## Tiny

53 cm

https://youtu.be/cWZTtEkL3Eo

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Update 

An Davit Elecson 

SANKE 56 cm

----------


## frostbitez

size 54cm (K10)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Atas Nama DONY LESMANA

SANKE 52 cm

----------


## meikarta

> 53 cm
> 
> https://youtu.be/cWZTtEkL3Eo


cakep nih om... dijual gak?

----------


## pieth

Update

A/n om hasan 47cm

----------


## asnanto

> cakep nih om... dijual gak?


Jual om...500.000

----------


## pieth

> Update
> 
> A/n om hasan 47cm

----------


## KC-Bersama

Guys ini rekap dari semua peserta yang update yah, tolong dikoreksi kalau ada yang salah:


*K1 53cm:*





*K10 54cm:*





*K14 53cm:*





*K16 50cm:*






*S1 56cm:*





*S4 53cm:*





*S6 50cm:*





*S8 45cm:*



*S10 52cm:*





*S11 47cm:*





*S12 52cm:*






*S14 50cm:*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Penjurian sdg berlangsung. 
Siapakah kiranya ?

----------


## pieth

2018 siap dibantai

----------


## fajarhto

Eng ing eng ... minggu penentuan ..

----------


## asnanto

> Eng ing eng ... minggu penentuan ..


Dony GC......

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tunggu ya,...

Hasil sudah masuk satu demi satu.. deg2an

----------


## Elecson

Om Slamet bikin suasana tegang.

----------


## Dreol

> Tunggu ya,...
> 
> Hasil sudah masuk satu demi satu.. deg2an


Nah.... Giggle ya Om...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*PENGUMUMAN PEMENANG*


*Setelah melalui penjuangan yang berat dalam keeping contest kali ini, dan penjurian yang ketat oleh 3 orang juri.
Bersama ini saya umumkan para pemenang sebagai berikut :

Juara 1 : K1
Juara 2 : S10
Juara 3 : K10

Best Grow    : S14
Best Tategoi : S6

Kami ucapkan selamat kepada para pemenang.
Kepada para peserta lainnya, harap jangan putus asa, tahun 2018 baru saja dimulai. 

Terima kasih banyak atas partisipasi semuanya dalam acara keeping contest kali ini.

Salam.*

----------


## Elecson

Great keeping. Congrats untuk semua pemenang.

----------


## frostbitez

Congrats buat Capt Bayu...anda tidak terbantaiiii

----------


## Ady

Congratz Capt Bayu n pemenang lainnya

----------


## Movenpick7

Congrats untuk semua pemenang, lanjutttt  ::

----------


## GRiffiN

Congratz om Bayu 






> Congrats buat Capt Bayu...anda tidak terbantaiiii



Han.. maksudnya itu 2018 tahun Hijriah. ini baru tahun 1439 Hijriah.

Jadi 2018 kurang 1439 = 579 tahun lagi.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Walah, bukan pakai tahun masehi rupanya ?

"Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!"  ( MSDL 2018 )   :Cry:

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Kapan yaa ada lagi kaya gini

----------


## pieth

Selamat capt andrea bayuadhi
Untuk teman2 yg terbantai oleh S10 jangan berkecil hati. Giggle sudah di reserved selama setahun penuh oleh beliau

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Kapan yaa ada lagi kaya gini


Salam Pak,

Kita secara berkala mengadakan acara Keeping Kontes.
Kemungkinan Mei akan ada lagi.
Jangan lupa berpartisipasi ya pak.

----------

